# Creekside WI kennels?



## mbshaw88 (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello everyone!
This is my first post on this forum but I have spent that last few weeks diligently searching this site for amazing information on choosing the right dog for my fiance and I. We are looking for a reputable breeder in the IL, WI, MI areas that will have Black & Tan/Red pups available this summer. 

From what I have read on this site and (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) about working vs. show, we think the show line would be a better fit for our growing family. We are willing to spend between $2000 and $2600 for a quality dog, as I grew up with a GSD with severe hip dysplasia and have seen what buying from non-reputable breeders can result in.
*
My collected list of possible breeders I've found so far:*
Trinity Ranch Kennels - Longpoint IL
Landschaft - Marengo
Vom Lebenstraum - Dyer,IN
Roche's German Shepherds - Troy,WI
Huerta Hof
Alta Tollhaus - Marshall,MI
Shewana - Harvard,IL
sable rock kennels
spartanville kennels 
kolenda kennels - Dorr,MI
vollmond shepherds - Elburn,IL
*Creekside - Black River Falls, WI*

We found Creekside Kennels and absolutely love the look of their dogs. However I found no mention of them on this site and was wondering if anyone has any experience with Jay or Jen of Creekside? 

They have 4 planned litters for summer of 2016.

*Their website:*
Google "creeksidekennelsgsd"

**Since this is my first post I can't actually hyperlink those site until my 4th post, sorry!**


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would want to know what this kennel does with their dogs other than make puppies. 

Several of the kennels you listed are working lines or similar.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi and welcome! I don't have any experience with any of the breeders you listed, but I can tell you that it is extremely important that you pick a breeder that is testing the temperament of their breeding stock in some capacity. I undervalued this in favor of health testing, and you know what I discovered? A healthy dog that is nervy isn't very fun. Personally, I would be leery of buying a dog from someone that wasn't working their dog in some capacity. How do they know their dog's strengths? Also, you need to trust that the breeder is finding a mate that is a good match for their breeding stock. For me, I question that when they use one stud dog with all of their bitches.

I know it is overwhelming when you start out looking. Goodness knows I was overwhelmed. Go out and see the dogs from as many breeders as you can. Watch them work. This is important even if you don't plan on working your dog in the same venue. Is the dog happy? Are the nerves solid? Maybe someone can suggest a club in your area where you can see some of these dogs. Good luck to you!


----------



## mbshaw88 (Mar 1, 2016)

lhczth said:


> I would want to know what this kennel does with their dogs other than make puppies.


Is that a question I should ask them? Or are you implying that a kennel with this many litters should raise some flags to a potential buyer?


----------



## mbshaw88 (Mar 1, 2016)

GypsyGhost said:


> Hi and welcome! I don't have any experience with any of the breeders you listed, but I can tell you that it is extremely important that you pick a breeder that is testing the temperament of their breeding stock in some capacity. I undervalued this in favor of health testing, and you know what I discovered? A healthy dog that is nervy isn't very fun. Personally, I would be leery of buying a dog from someone that wasn't working their dog in some capacity. How do they know their dog's strengths? Also, you need to trust that the breeder is finding a mate that is a good match for their breeding stock. For me, I question that when they use one stud dog with all of their bitches.
> 
> I know it is overwhelming when you start out looking. Goodness knows I was overwhelmed. Go out and see the dogs from as many breeders as you can. Watch them work. This is important even if you don't plan on working your dog in the same venue. Is the dog happy? Are the nerves solid? Maybe someone can suggest a club in your area where you can see some of these dogs. Good luck to you!



Thanks!! It is overwhelming especially with all the different kennels recommended all over the internet. Every kennel website basically says they test for everything and their pups are the purest and healthiest, but when they all say that how do you filter the quality from the quantity!? 

We're researching as much as we can, we don't plan on putting any $ down until we're 100% comfortable with our breeder choice


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi there and welcome to the forum! I agree with Gypsy, attending events will give you an incredible amount of insight and you'll form opinions quickly.

If you're in the Wisconsin/Upper Midwest area, here are a few events you might consider attending. You can meet a variety of breeders (in person), look at a number of dogs, and see what you like and what you don't.

USCA Sieger Show, Indianapolis IN, April 28-May 1. Home ? USCA Sieger Show

GSDC of Wisconsin, Achievement Trial, Waukesha WI, May 1. German Shepherd Dog Club | Wisconsin | Training | Puppy Socialization

Working Dog Championship, May 6-8, in Michigan. https://www.facebook.com/events/135959886767596/ 

I believe there will also be IPO events in Wisconsin in May, if you're curious about that there are members here that can get you additional info. If you watch the different "flavors" of dogs, in person, you'll learn so much and will gravitate toward some of them. And you'll probably look at others and say... Heck No, Not For Me.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I saw Sable Rock on your list. I would not recommend them - will PM you.

The others on your list, I have had no contact with.


----------



## mbshaw88 (Mar 1, 2016)

WateryTart said:


> I saw Sable Rock on your list. I would not recommend them - will PM you.
> 
> The others on your list, I have had no contact with.


Thanks for the info in the PM, appreciate any and all advice! I can't reply back to PM's until I post 15 times.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

You're very welcome! Best of luck in your search!


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

mbshaw88 said:


> Thanks!! It is overwhelming especially with all the different kennels recommended all over the internet. Every kennel website basically says they test for everything and their pups are the purest and healthiest, but when they all say that how do you filter the quality from the quantity!?
> 
> We're researching as much as we can, we don't plan on putting any $ down until we're 100% comfortable with our breeder choice


Really, the best research you can do is in person. I also underestimated how important this was. I definitely didn't see as many dogs as I should have. I put too much value on what other owners told me about their dogs. Everyone loves their pet, and that is often what comes through in reviews. Health testing is great and important, and lots of breeders health test. Fewer title and work their own dogs. I don't want to say that temperament is more important, but an otherwise healthy dog that has nerve issues is going to be challenging. 

Try and get to some of the events WIBackpacker posted. You will see so many different types of dogs, you'll be able to ask questions (who doesn't love talking about their dog?) and the differences in temperament will be fairly obvious.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

mbshaw88 said:


> Is that a question I should ask them? Or are you implying that a kennel with this many litters should raise some flags to a potential buyer?


It isn't the number of litters. I would want to know if they do anything to test their dogs out of their back yard, do they work their dogs, how do they evaluate their dogs beyond their ability to make puppies. I would want to know that about any breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Huerta Hof (Robin and Carlos)

I have met a couple of their dogs, I also met Carlos and one of their puppy owners (Katherine.)

I have talked to Robin numerous times, she is very helpful, very kind and stands behind her dogs. I will be getting a puppy from her in the future.


----------

